# Anonymous March Challenge: “Justice Served”



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 1, 2020)

*IMPORTANT NOTICE: We've a new update to the rules. Henceforth, kindly refrain from using the "like" function, or offering critique on any of the entries, UNTIL OUR WINNER IS ANNOUNCED. We are implementing this policy in an effort to protect anonymity as well as to spare our entrants the agony of being unable to respond to any critique they may receive for what could conceivably seem like eons. Thank you in advance for your cooperation.

*As previously announced by Gumby, we've updated the *challenge rules*. Henceforth, all submissions will be anonymous.

*Please remember that in submitting an entry you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified.

*The prompt for this month's challenge as chosen by moi is: *Justice Served

**Your entry must be submitted anonymously and therefore should be PMed to me*, *Chester's Daughter**, **so that I may post it for you. Please be sure to indicate in your PM on which board you prefer your work posted, PUBLIC or SECURE. I am responsible for linking all entries posted on the secure board to public board.

***VERY IMPORTANT*** Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you PM it to me as you will be unable to edit your work once I have posted it. If your work requires a disclaimer, please inform me in your submission PM.

PLEASE ALSO NOTE THAT ANY ENTRY POSTED DIRECTLY TO EITHER BOARD WILL RESULT IN THAT PARTICULAR WORK BEING DISQUALIFIED, BUT YOU WILL BE PERMITTED TO SELECT ANOTHER WORK TO ENTER ANONYMOUSLY THROUGH THE REQUIRED CHANNELS. 


Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.



This challenge will close on the 15th of March at 7pm EST.*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 7, 2020)

*
[sullied] *


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 12, 2020)

*Untitled*

ten miles 
in your world-weary shoes 
have opened my eyes 
and while i cannot forgive 
i can finally understand.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 13, 2020)

*Isolation*

Back in her youth, when vibrancy shook her
and took her to visions of life to be lived,
her children and motherhood seemed like a burden,
a load that was loaded on unwilling hands.

She loved all her kids with a passion, of course,
but found them a source of continual fear.
An instinctual ache to protect them from harm
felt more like disaster preparing to happen.

The yearning for more and resentment of guilt,
were chains that had built to a crippling weight
that hung in her mind, an unbearable state 
of impossible choices that she had to make.

Escaping to nightclubs and leaving her children,
then crying and buying them stuff to atone
became their life’s normal they grew to expect,
protecting each other when left all alone.

And now that she’s old and would welcome some loving,
the children have moved on and seldom come home.
She never complains, feeling guilt is deserved
and knowing her loneliness is justice served.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 14, 2020)

*
Mercy In Nature*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 15, 2020)

*Velvet Revenge (Extremely Mature Content)*

Two red satin bows adorned her hair
but they belonged to another
who was no longer there.

Her girl had been found
gagged and bound
with her flesh savaged
by starving carnivores
and her nether regions ravaged
by something far more sinister
which boasted but two legs.

A ferocious February held the child
in its frigid embrace;
draped in moldy lace
and denied both life and decay,
with her captive spirit 
by injustice still held sway,
she waited in frozen earth
suffering each second
in an undeserved wooden dungeon.

Mother played hide and seek
with mourning’s razor-sharp beak
as she sought the depraved biped 
who had fed his true flock.
She watched the wolves
who for their dinner
used growls to knock
at a well-known door
by weather and claws
both worn and pocked.

She had never favored the village vicar
who cared more for ladies and liquor
than he did the Word.
There was no surprise in her eyes
when she realized
that he wore the look
of forest critters during wildfire
any and each time she neared.
Conviction via fear.

She used loss as a ploy
to capture her prey.
“Oh dear vicar, I feel so low today
will you stop by so we can pray?”
knowing full well he could ne’er say nay.

She prepared a toddy
of her strongest port,
heavily laced
with St. John’s Wort,
of which he greedily gulped.
She smiled when he slumped
in his chair
and pulled one bow from her hair
to pin it to his pupil;
alas, he was too intoxicated to care.

Once roused,
he found himself bound
to a four-poster
with his eye a screaming demon
as his eager hostess with the mostest
prepared his next course.

She took a red velvet sash 
from a child’s Yuletide dress,
which had never been blessed
by her daughter’s flesh,
and with it tied a tight bow 
down below
to staunch
most of his blood flow.
For hours,
he whimpered and pled
as she caressed the second red
satin bow.

Left tied for days,
gangrene had its way,
sepsis forever stilling filth 
via its venous highway.
As the magistrate banged his gavel
while proclaiming she’d hang,
a lullaby she sang
and then twice bent
her body in a bow
as happiness eased
her long-furrowed brow.

Soon after the seventh sunrise 
spotlit the gallows,
Mother was hung.
Red threads peeked from between 
the digits of her death grip,
and as her lifeless shell swung,
her little girl came to collect her.

Justice for all
had duly been done.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 15, 2020)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

